
Hyperlogloglog - aristus
http://carlos.bueno.org/2016/12/hyperlogloglog.html
======
dexwiz
This is great. STEM-types seem to link that with enough data, the Truth can be
uncovered. This assumes that your data is meaningful, your analysis is
unbiased, and that there is a truth to be had. I would encourage everyone to
study some postmodernism, specifically Lacan and Žižek. They talk extensively
on how our ideology and perception prevent us from ever truly discovering
Reality.

The Hyperlogloglog bears a strong resemblance to Isaac Asimov's Multivac in
the Last Question [1]. Where the question and the answer, the end and the
beginning, are the same thing. Progress is not linear, but circular.

[1]
[http://multivax.com/last_question.html](http://multivax.com/last_question.html)

~~~
aristus
Author here. What i gleaned from Lacan was a kind of playful approach to the
interaction of language and power. Going too pomo is itself a mistake of
course. There really are some solid objective truths out there, just perhaps
not all-encompassing.

~~~
dexwiz
I agree that there are some objective truths, but Big Data is probably not
going to find as many as its searching for.

